

Ask HN: Suggestions for a Good Programmable Bot - mayanksinghal

I have done a robotics course before and loved the idea of programming robots. I don't, however, enjoy getting my hands dirty with hardware details (soldering stuff and the likes). Are there any good robust enough programmable robot? I would love if it either allows me to implement the interface in different languages or has such extensions built in.<p>Thanks!
======
samuellevy
I hear that the LEGO Mindstorms kits are good for simple, programmable robots.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_Mindstorms> and
<http://mindstorms.lego.com/en-us/Default.aspx>

~~~
mayanksinghal
Thanks!

